# Thinking of Resuceing a Donkey



## RNR (Aug 1, 2008)

Hello all

First I wanted to say we lost Fon-Z while we were at a Mini show over July 4th weekend. From what my dad was telling me the vet and I suspect he Twisted his gut.

Before that we said no more Horses, donkeys, ect. ........ But the farm is to quiet!

We are looking to get another big mouthed Long eared friend but this time we were wanting a rescue Fon-z was not excatly a rescue but at over a year old had not been handled after just a few short weeks he became a Pocket pain! We want to help one out that is in a bad situation. I am just starting the process. Yes we could go to a breeder and get one but we want a gelding or a mare(we are not looking to breed). I am actually thinking of going to a local sale and seeing what needs a home but thought I would post what I am thinking for other peoples thoughts. Am I going nuts wanting a rescue? We have rescued horses before and know all the work that gose into them.

Any thoughts would be great

RNR


----------



## Emily's mom (Aug 1, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss, a rescue would be a great idea, and also fill in any empty spots in your heart!!

Good Luck in your search for someone who needs a home


----------

